# The EF-RF adapter they got right



## Optics Patent (Dec 25, 2019)

I had been grumbling about the look of the basic adapter. Why doesn't it match the body's metallic ring like the RF lenses do? I grant it's a challenge to make an adapter look right for generations of different lenses but I found this inexcusable. Then, Santa put a control ring adapter in my stocking, and I realized that Canon did it right on all but the basic model. 

Here's how it looks with a WIDE price range of lenses (factor of 100, literally). I'm still wishing for a white one they can produce to seve the big white market and make us R users feel like they are m,aking pro lenses for us.


----------

